# i got a question.......



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

I do not get how to score a deers antlers can anyone explain to me how

thanks Gary


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

do a seach on yahoo or google. i'm sure there's a boone and crockett site that will give you full details. i would sit here and give you every detail and i'm certain many others would but it would be much easier for you to find it elsewhere on a site. or maybe just try a search on here, i'm sure it has been mentioned once or twice.


----------



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

ok thanks


----------

